

10 years ago: " Midgard Web Application Server 1.0.0 released" - dualogy
http://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/1999050701705NWSW

======
dualogy
Mildly ironic how in some respects Times Have NOT Changed:

"Midgard is freely-available platform for creating powerful web applications.
It is fully based on Open Source software, giving you freedom to create your
solutions in an open environment. Midgard is the tool for creating, modifying
and maintaining dynamic database-enabled web services.

Midgard already has a quite good set of features for creating powerful web
sites, and is being used with successful results by some commercial and
uncommercial organizations. But this is not where the development will end;
rather, the development team also has more ambitious goals about
revolutionizing the way people think about web development."

This has probably become on ongoing, albeit worthwhile, struggle.

